
Ask HN: Review my lockscreen newsreader startup - camdykeman
Frontpage launched last week and is very much a minimum viable product at the moment - it only has minimal functionality and there is still lots to do. Its bootstrapped by myself building the frontend and my cofounder developing the backend.<p>Frontpage allows you to browse your favourite news and social feeds right from your lock screen without having to enter any passwords or fumble through multiple apps.<p>Once installed, simple activate Frontpage from Frontpage's settings tab, turn the screen off, and when you turn it back on you can begin browsing content.<p>Frontpage currently only supports the New York Times (remember, its a MVP). Frontpage is also only available on Android due to the fact that iOS does not allow lock screen augmentation.<p>We'd love to hear your thoughts!<p>http://www.frontpageapp.com
======
camdykeman
The app is free! Give it a try and let me know what you think, any feedback is
appreciated.

<http://www.frontpageapp.com>

------
mflindell
Cool idea, I really like it. Too bad I have an iPhone. Your website seems kind
of laggy on my computer, maybe go a bit easy on the graphics next time.

~~~
camdykeman
Hi mflindell, what browser were you using to visit the site? This issue was
occurring in Chrome for 2 reasons: the first was to do with image scaling and
has now been resolved thanks to your comments. The second is due to Chrome's
DNS Pre-fetching feature which causes many sites to lag. To disable this
feature, look for "Predict network actions to improve page load performance"
under the 'Show advanced settings' section of Chrome's settings tab.

Thanks for your input, and sorry we havent been able to put together an iOS
version for you. Maybe if we get enough users, one day Apple will reconsider.

In the meantime, please tweet about us @thefrontpageapp. The sooner we succeed
on Android, the sooner we can set our sights elsewhere. Cheers!

~~~
mflindell
Much better now, but that DNS stuff is pretty confusing. Probably don't tell
anyone that because its just babble.

Keep up the good work!

------
volkk
looks like any other aggregating content website, how is yours different?

